# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Flat pack laundry mobs

## OneZero

Have been inspired to re-do our laundry to make it more useable. Apart from Bunnings who are the other flat pack companies I should be looking at? Anyone used Ikea kitchen stuff in the laundry?

----------


## charlesb

Mitre 10's "Imagine Kitchen" range is good quality, manufactured by Hafele and, I believe, well priced (My niece went Mitre 10 after comparing prices and range with both Bunnings & Masters for her kitchen last year). There are a number of laundry-specific cabinets available too. 
<Disclaimer> I work for a Mitre 10 store.

----------


## grantbudd

I have used IKEA timber bench tops in my kitchen. They are the ones that look like a butchers block. Very hard wearing and look like new after 6 years  :Redface: ) I would not go anywhere near their cabinets based on the quality of drawers etc...Kitset kitchens maybe? Look in the local paper for cabinet makers or kitchen makers....Plenty to chose from. We are having a butlers pantry which has the laundry inside. All done and installed for $2700. This includes 1800 x 600 long stone top and another section to go over the washing machine which forms an "L" shape. There is a cupboard under the laundry sink, 6 large soft close drawers and another cupboard for the vacuum with 2 end panels. Drawers will always boost the cost but they are way more useful than cupboards.

----------


## OneZero

Thanks guys. Kitchen guys around here take 3 weeks to come and quote and I am confident I can handle a flat pack laundry with two cupboards, and a few wall cabinets. There is a custom flat pack place though, I should try that. I will also check out Mitre 10. 
Have seen the lay out I like which is the display one of the bunnings site 3D Laundry Planner - Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## terminal_stance

Have used kitset for both kitchen and our current project (laundry also). 
They're a nice cross between complete custom and Bunnings/ikea who have set cabinets sizes and hence no cabinets for a space that's not either 600 or 900.  
Price wise they all worked out essentially the same. Have also used/tried cabinets on demand (online Victoria) but the finish we wanted was going to cost extra. 
Biggest issue is the manufacture time as you can't simply walking into a store and then take it home but if you've for time getting cabinets made to specific sizes is great.

----------


## barrysumpter

I'm currently in the middle of a laundry reno from Masters Hawthorn.
Mainly cause they are 90 seconds drive away.
Their kitchen design people are fantastic.
The quality is better than bunnies.
The price I got at the time was 10% above bunnies. 
And I found a very sharp local installer willing to put up with me.  LOL
And he knows the Masters stores n people n procedures, etc.
He's happy to get me started on jobs n lets me finish on my own.
It's worth paying your experienced installer to have good look at your reno to make sure the designers include everything.  
I didn't quote masters on demo nor install.
But others wanted $500 demo and $1500 install.
It took me n my guy about 30 mins to demo.
Most of which was the tiles n sink drain plumbing had to be hack sawed. 
N maybe an hour to prep the walls properly for the install.
Which the installers wouldn't have done to my thermal standard. 
I'm paying about half (including sink, plumbing, counter tops, hinges, n pulls)
of what kitchen specialists quoted (excluding sink, counter tops, hinges, n pulls).
Not electrical. 
I've used some of what I saved to get better doors n pulls n electrical n lighting. 
I understand 3 weeks turn around on counter tops is the norm.
But a pain in the bum.
And gave me plenty of time to demo n paint n prepare electrical, etc. 
I've made my own pull jigs for drilling the holes for the doors n drawers. 
And sourced my own slow close hinges n lighting. 
Forgot to mention all items except counter tops where off the shelf at Masters. 
The only thing I would have done differently is wait for the counter tops to arrive before picking up the flat pack cabinets.
i.e. pickup everything n start constructing and installing on the same day.  No storing or continually moving this about to get bumped or scratched. 
We could have pre drilled the bottom of the wall cabinets 20 mils higher so the doors would overlap at the bottom so we wouldn't need pulls.
And we could have purchased J cut doors for the base cabinets so we wouldn't need pulls there either but didn't want to pay an extra $1000 for it. 
Watch out for the leg/supports for the base cabinets.
Some I noticed were pencil thin while the ones from Masters are quite substantial.  
hth

----------


## simopimo

+1 for Masters. 
We've used a builder for our kitchen who sourced cabinets and fixings directly from Hafele.  But for everything else, such as splashbacks, benchtops (caesarstone) and other misc bits and pieces including advice, Masters have been terrific.  Always willing to spend the time and come up with the best options for us. 
I'm definitely using them for the upcoming laundry/outhouse refurb.

----------

